# Offshore with Gary Finch Outdoors



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

We ran a trip for Gary Finch Outdoors tv show on a slick flat Gulf today. It was beautiful out there besides the pea soup we were fishing in. The water out at the double yellow, bent leg, and steps is about the dirtiest I have ever seen it!! At times it looked like we were fishing in the Tennessee river. Anyway, plan was to hit some snapper holes, catch some reef fish, pull on some jacks, and then deep drop to showcase what all we can do on ADRENALINE for an upcoming show. Everything went awesome EXCEPT for the deep dropping, we totally bombed boating a single blueline and some brotulas!!!!! I have no idea what is going on out in that water! I think the oxygen levels are super low, as all of our live bait was barley kicking and we had a heck of a time reviving ajs! It was weird to say the least, I mean we hit over fifteen dd spots with ZERO action. Well, the rest of the trip went great and we got some great footage including the biggest turtle any of us had ever seen. We were able to sneak up super close to him and when he dove, he just slipped down about ten feet and slowly swam directly under the bow where we were all watching. This turtle was every bit of six foot long head to tail!!!!! Gary actually thought it was a baby whale at first. He was MASSIVE!!!! All of this will air sometime soon and I will post the time and date when they notify me. It's going to be a cool show guaranteed.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds awesome man, keep us posted on the air date.

I saw a HUGE tree washed up on the beach east of Portofino today, I mean this thing was all of 50ft with branches, root ball and all, I imagine it came out of the Mississippi along with that dirty water during all of this flooding. Would have loved to come up on that 20 miles offshore. "Dirty" water has more nutrients, more nutrients means more micro organisms, more micros means less o2.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

You are not alone struggling in the deep dropping. The bite has been horrible at best for at least a month now. Summertime is usually tough for whatever reason, they should start turning back on mid September


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Went out about a week and a half ago with some guys and Gary went with us. His cameraman Steve was on vacation so Gary just filmed some with his personal camera. Don't know if he was going to add it onto a show or not.
We did pretty good with the snapper though.


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

"I have no idea what is going on out in that water! I think the oxygen levels are super low, as all of our live bait was barley kicking and we had a heck of a time reviving ajs!"

I wonder if the reason your baits were struggling had to do with the salinity, the dirty water is the MS river water. Your live well pickup would be drawing that freshwater that was on the surface ( or first 10 feet of water column).

Sorry to hear about the tough conditions. I look forward to watching the episode.


----------



## specktackler04 (Mar 16, 2009)

sounds like fun congrats on a good trip


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Here are a few still pictures his camera man took. They also showed the turtle video to a marine biologist and he said you will not see a leatherback any larger than the one filmed. He estimated it to be between 1200 1400lbs!!! Gary said the video turned out GREAT and the shot of him swimming under the bow really gives some scale as to just how large this turtle was. Once in a lifetime sight!!! Gary said it it going to make an awesome show and we are already planning the next one. Enjoy the pics!!


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Hey dont go dissing the Tenneessee River it only gets muddy in late winter and early Spring HAHA, just kidding right now its deep green and full pool☻ and full of jet skis UGH!!! .Cant wait to see the show!!!!


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Snapperking said:


> Hey dont go dissing the Tenneessee River it only gets muddy in late winter and early Spring HAHA, just kidding right now its deep green and full pool☻ and full of jet skis UGH!!! .Cant wait to see the show!!!!


I grew up on the Tennessee and loved every minute of that dirty water!!!!


----------

